# Notebook von Mediamarkt !?



## blubber (5. Juli 2003)

Hi,

da meine Eltern sich ein Notebook kaufen wollen, muss ich jetzt rumsuchen, welches denn so einigermassen passen könnte. Der Preis sollte maximal 1600 Euro betragen.
Hab mir mal mehrere Tests angeschaut, allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass Notebooks mit der neuen P4 Mobil CPU (Centrion oder so) extrem teuer sind.
Mediamarkt hat momentan ein paar Notebooks im Angebot, und da viel mir dieses hier auf:
http://shop.mediamarkt.de/webapp/wc...=5000&langId=-3&storeId=5000&categoryId=10001
was meint ihr dazu? Taugt das was?

bye


----------



## aquila (8. Juli 2003)

@ Link
scheint ein guter Laptop zu sein! Preisleistungsverhältnis ist OK! Wobei ich eher Vorsichtig sein würde wenn du einen Laptop beim MediaMarkt kaufst! Gibt immer Schwierigkeiten bei einem Defekt, Umtausch etc...
Aber ansonsten nicht schlecht!


----------



## RicRom (8. Juli 2003)

Ja wenns um Service bei Problemen geht geh lieber zum PC Fachhändler und such dir da nen Laptop aus. Allerdings ist es da aber auch teurer.


----------

